# Any Word On Nhl Centre Ice Package??



## drfreeman (Aug 14, 2004)

will it include the nhl channel???
how much for it???


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

The NHL Channel is only available in Canada.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

Directv has it up on their website now. It is $130 for the CI package.

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/NHLCenterIce/


----------



## cosmo61 (Sep 1, 2002)

Prior to the NHL lockout I contacted the NHL media office about why the NHL Channel was not available in the U.S. I was informed there were content issues and who in the U.S. owned the rights to show that content in the U.S.

I did read that Comcast will be bringing the NHL Network to the U.S. in 2006-2007 as part of the ridiculously stupid TV deal the NHL signed. It did not seem clear whether it would be only offered to Comcast customers or a broader audience. It sounded like it is still being hashed out.


----------



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

cosmo61 said:


> Prior to the NHL lockout I contacted the NHL media office about why the NHL Channel was not available in the U.S. I was informed there were content issues and who in the U.S. owned the rights to show that content in the U.S.
> 
> I did read that Comcast will be bringing the NHL Network to the U.S. in 2006-2007 as part of the ridiculously stupid TV deal the NHL signed. It did not seem clear whether it would be only offered to Comcast customers or a broader audience. It sounded like it is still being hashed out.


Let us have the TSN version until the U.S. version is made available. Fact is, they should have been putting the U.S. version together while the lockout was going on. I'm tired of waiting for the channel. ESPN doesn't give us any hockey news at all, not even when they had the NHL.


----------

